
 Apple's iPad got the same problem as Android phone - estarling
http://www.estarling.com/digitalframe3.sf
======
kevinelliott
I too feel that using the iPad after using iOS 4 for a while is odd. As a
developer, I'm eagerly awaiting the developer betas of iOS 4 for iPad. It's
too bad Apple has introduced this difference.

